# Rubber mat as a deck cover?



## Tim Kelly (Mar 26, 2018)

Has anyone used the dimpled rubber matting you can get as a roll or as tiles to cover their boat decks? Any difficulties or reasons not to use it? I can see it wouldn't be able to fold round hatches etc, but if it glues down well hopefully it would look reasonably neat. Don't want carpet as most of my launches are mud slopes, and even if I wash my boots before I get in, the dog won't!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Mar 26, 2018)

https://www.seadek.com/ - high end stuff

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Buffalo...Anti-Fatigue-Rubber-Flat-Mat-RMAT35/100648174 - home depot stuff much cheaper

I wouldn't glue it down. It should stay put unless you hit 70 mph.

Pull it out to pressure wash the mud off!


----------



## eshaw (Mar 26, 2018)

I've tried the mat listed second and I don't think you want it. It's very heavy. They make a rubber mat that is thin, light and has circles about the size of quarters on it, it's called coin grip rubber matting and comes in rolls. This will work really well for what you're looking for.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 26, 2018)

The other problem is the color... you don't want black your you'll be sizzlin bacon in the summer...

This tan or silver diamond plate looks nice ...

https://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Cal-Diamond-Plate-Metallic-Flooring/dp/B0174IVPI6/ref=pd_sbs_200_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0174IVPI6&pd_rd_r=F0RZYVQNBHTXNYN5DQPK&pd_rd_w=XUMcW&pd_rd_wg=hwzWM&refRID=F0RZYVQNBHTXNYN5DQPK

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015T8OESG/ref=s9_acsd_simh_hd_bw_buDcF_c_x_4_w?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=40BMK9PJ4DC08ZQHHDRQ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=3b1080f3-b363-5fdd-b9dd-2d1a3af0c606&pf_rd_i=13398711&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Tim Kelly (Mar 26, 2018)

eshaw said:


> I've tried the mat listed second and I don't think you want it. It's very heavy. They make a rubber mat that is thin, light and has circles about the size of quarters on it, it's called coin grip rubber matting and comes in rolls. This will work really well for what you're looking for.



That's the stuff I was thinking of. Supposed to be fairly non slip and available in a range of colours, so no hot black only option. Shaugh's second link is very like what I have in mind.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't know how the price would compare but have you looked at vinyl flooring for boats? I sure like it. I don't think it is near as thick as the coin grip.


----------



## Tim Kelly (Mar 27, 2018)

As far as I can tell, marine vinyl isn't available here in the UK. I have looked quite hard too, hence the need to find an alternative.


----------



## eshaw (Mar 27, 2018)

Tim Kelly said:


> eshaw said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried the mat listed second and I don't think you want it. It's very heavy. They make a rubber mat that is thin, light and has circles about the size of quarters on it, it's called coin grip rubber matting and comes in rolls. This will work really well for what you're looking for.
> ...




Yep, that's the stuff!


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 27, 2018)

i used sundeck vinyl i got at my local hardware store, lasted for years.same as nuatolex but way cheaper.


----------



## rflukey (Mar 30, 2018)

Best stuff going is www.safe-floor.com ive had it on several of my boats and love it. Comes with a life time warranty also. Easy to clean, endless color schemes. Awesome stuff. Company will travel to different regions if there's enough work to justify the effort.


















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Kelly (Mar 31, 2018)

That would be absolutely perfect. I doubt they'd come to the UK to do my little boat though.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 31, 2018)

Always difficult to suggest things for a country where they might not be available.....but....

#1 I used two front door Welcome mats and screwed them down. They don't cover the entire front deck, but a third mat could be cut to do that.

#2 Never used it, but sheet cork might work well. Probably available at a flooring store.

#3 I also used heavy vinyl covering. I'd think that a home decorating place/reupholstery dealer would have it, just not marketed exclusively for boats.

regards,


----------



## Tim Kelly (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks. Is upholstery vinyl the same as deck vinyl? I imagined they were quite different. They feel different to me?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2018)

My deck vinyl is just a heavy, textured material. Can't believe that vinyl isn't vinyl.

It can be a bit slippery when wet but I like it way better than carpet. 

Nothing wrong with paint and sand for non-skid. Boats have using that for hundreds of years.


----------



## PharmD (Apr 1, 2018)

rflukey said:


> Best stuff going is https://www.safe-floor.com ive had it on several of my boats and love it. Comes with a life time warranty also. Easy to clean, endless color schemes. Awesome stuff. Company will travel to different regions if there's enough work to justify the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like. Wish they had an oklahoma office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Kelly (Apr 1, 2018)

richg99 said:


> My deck vinyl is just a heavy, textured material. Can't believe that vinyl isn't vinyl.
> 
> It can be a bit slippery when wet but I like it way better than carpet.
> 
> Nothing wrong with paint and sand for non-skid. Boats have using that for hundreds of years.



The upholstery vinyl I've seen is a very heavy, backed material, usually with very little texture. The boats I've been in with Vinyl covered decks have had a fairly heavy texture and haven't appeared to have the kind of spring I'd imagine there would be with the upholstery vinyl. I've never seen boat deck vinyl that wasn't on a deck though, so it may be similar stuff?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2018)

This is the material that I used. I like it very much. The remainder of my roll is in TN and I won't be back there until May 1, or even later. I'd be glad to send the OP or anyone else a sample when I get back there. At least that way, they would have a piece in hand when they go shopping.

https://www.defender.com/product3.jsp?path=-1|2276179|2276198|2276202&id=23740


p.s. I know the OP is in England.


----------



## Tim Kelly (Apr 1, 2018)

Thank you. That does sound very much like upholstery vinyl construction with the woven backing and would be ideal for my boat, if I could find something with enough texture.


----------



## Maggiesmaster (Apr 12, 2018)

I used exercise mats from Wal-Mart. Cheap and have held up well now for four years.


----------

